
Chrome memory use could drop significantly after adopting new Windows 10 feature - whereistimbo
https://www.xda-developers.com/google-chrome-memory-use-drop-adopting-windows-10-feature/
======
Someone
This is a new, improved, memory allocator.

If so, Firefox’s memory use could similarly drop significantly (and Edge’s
already has). I see no argument as to why Chrome’s memory use would decrease
relatively more, so this might close the gap a bit in absolute terms, but not
relatively.

------
_bxg1
Which would include Electron apps

------
whereistimbo
a7c32be153f91327db8a62932af28cac4dcfc7612a446c5021b9045a2af269b8

